# I want my dinner!



## The_Artful_Dodger

I decided to record the "conversation" I have with Dodger pretty much every night. He ussually starts with the stare and once he sees I'm paying attention he gets more animated. 

You would think after eating kibble day in and day out for almost four years, the excitement would start to wear off! 

DinnerTime - YouTube


----------



## BrycesMom

Such a good boy! So cute and well mannered! I love it.


----------



## ggdenny

I've seen hilarious dinner demands before, but this is the cutest and funniest. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Megora

So adorable - and what a good boy<:

Jacks' head would have totally been in the bag.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Dodger gets pretty excited about his dinner. That is quite a show he puts on to earn his kibble but he is so polite before he gets it. Well done.


----------



## Vhuynh2

That was so cute!! He's a funny guy


----------



## ms_summer

what a cutie! i wish my girl would get that excited about dinner!


----------



## Prov31

He is adorable! Thanks for sharing! I wish that I could get excited about eating the same old food every day. Dogs are so funny.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Cozy spins in circles at feeding time. Buddy runs from the kibble container to counter to when his bowl is on the floor when it is feeding time. Roxy runs in and out if her little stuffed dog bed/dog house where she eats so Buddy can't get her's. Rain or shine Lucy waits to go on her deck to eat so she runs and cries at the sliding glass door. The dogs are doing this while Tallulah (cat) wraps herself around your legs and Mika (cat) stands at their empty bowls and howls. Feeding time is a chaotic mess and I love it


----------



## vcm5

So adorable!!! I smiled through the whole video! I especially liked the part where he was jumping around in happy little circles!


----------



## MercyMom

That is so sweet and adorable! I am teaching Mercy to wait for her dinner also.


----------



## OutWest

What a good boy! That was so cute. Tucker does something similar--I worry sometimes he'll bore holes in me with his stare!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

OMGoodness...he's so cute! Penny's Dad watched too...loved it!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Somebody certainly enjoys their dinner time.....


----------



## brens29

LOL too funny, I like how he waits for you to tell him Ok then he digs right in, how polite


----------



## AlanK

Very nice..... good pooch Dodger


----------



## Max's Dad

Great Video! Dodger is sure a good boy. Max opens the pantry door where his food container is when it is dinner time.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

aww that is so cute, we have a pecking order here, the cats get fed first then Bayne and he knows it.


----------



## i luv max

How cute. Dodger is a wonderful dog!


----------



## AmbieLee

ADORABLE!  <3 Made my day!


----------



## Always51

Dodger is so cute...I love the waves down his back


----------



## Goldendogx2

I would say he's the pre-dinner show entertainment! Very cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bolledeig

LOL! What a good boy! I love it!


----------



## mickeychick

awww so cute.


----------



## KevinM822

Dodger is such a beautiful dog! Love this video.


----------

